# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  contabilità consorzio

## MAURO23

Scusate, ho bisogno di un vostro parere. 
In un consorzio con attività esterna avente per oggetto sociale la tutela, la valorizzazione,la promozione di un prodotto agricolo, ai fini delle imposte dirette come va inquadrato, come società commerciale è quindi soggetta ad ires oppure come ente non commerciale? 
Inoltre le spese di costituzione vanno ribaldate ai singoli consorziati oppure vanno ammortizzate in 5 anni? 
Potete farmi un esempio di scritture. 
Grazie per tutto.

----------


## maxvale

> Scusate, ho bisogno di un vostro parere. 
> In un consorzio con attività esterna avente per oggetto sociale la tutela, la valorizzazione,la promozione di un prodotto agricolo, ai fini delle imposte dirette come va inquadrato, come società commerciale è quindi soggetta ad ires oppure come ente non commerciale? 
> Inoltre le spese di costituzione vanno ribaldate ai singoli consorziati oppure vanno ammortizzate in 5 anni? 
> Potete farmi un esempio di scritture. 
> Grazie per tutto.

  Riguardo alla qualificazione dei consorzi ai fini dell'applicazione dell'imposta sul reddito è molto chiaro l'art. 73 del DPR 917/86, in particolare il secondo comma, dove i consorzi sono elencati.
Quindi soggetto IRES a tutti gli effetti. 
Riguardo alle spese di costituzione, va preso in considerazione l'art. 108 del TUIR per cui le spese considerate vanno ammortizzate su un periodo non superiore ai cinque anni.
Le scritture da effettuarsi dovrebbero essere le seguenti:
1) descrizione:
ricevuta fattura del notaio per costituzione;
dare
CE B 7) spese notarili  800
CE B 14) imposte indirette (imposta di registro, bolli, diritti camerali ecc.) 1200
SP A C II 4-bis) IVA ns. credito 160
avere
SP D 12) Erario c/ ritenute  160
SP A C IV 1) Banca c/c 2000 
2) descizione: capitalizzate spese d'impianto
dare
SP A B I 1) Spese d'impianto e ampliamento 2000
avere
CE B 7) Spese notarili 800
CE B 14) Imposte indirette  1200 
3) descrizione: imputati ammortamenti civilistici
dare
CE B 10.a) amm. beni immateriali 400
avere
SP A B I.2) fondo amm.beni materiali  400

----------


## MAURO23

Grazie per la risposta. 
Volevo solo aggiungere se al  consorzio vengono addebitate  delle spese di viaggi e di  ristorante da parte dell'amministaore, tali spese vanno ribaltati alle consorziate?
E ai fini iva come devono essere trattate? 
GRAZIE

----------

